# Problem mit grünen Items



## Estron (15. Mai 2008)

Habe gerade meinen Palatwink in den charplaner geladen.
leider musste ich feststellen dass Items z.B. "XXX des Zauberhexers" nicht richtig angezeigt werden.
Die Items werden ohne irgendwelche stats angezeigt. 
Leider fehlen meinem kleinen Pala jetzt rund 2000 Lebenspunkte, bissel Spelldmg,verteidigungswertung etc.
Wäre nett wenn das gefixt wird.

MFG Estron


----------



## Dalmus (15. Mai 2008)

Liegt wohl leider daran, daß es Items mit zufälligen Verzauberungen sind.
Die Werte der zufälligen Verzauberungen werden derzeit weder im Charplaner, noch bei der Itemsuche berücksichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estron (15. Mai 2008)

joa wollt ja darauf nur hinweisen. finds schon etwas schade dass dann plötzlich 2000 HP etc fehlen.


----------

